# Game Thread: Friday December 29 @ Detroit



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Fanciness should be coming soon.

Pacers 95
Pistons 90


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Box Man said:


> Fanciness should be coming soon.
> 
> Pacers 95
> Pistons 90


Finally a game I can watch LIVE.

Pacers - 97
Pistons - 92


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Pacers 91
Pistons 88


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

High scoring game, Pacers win 105-99


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

I am sorry everyone but I dont think the Pacers can beat the pistons two games in a row. And the game is in the palace guys...dont go all physcho on me guys its just my opinion.. 102-89 Pistons


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

> *O'Neal's status is again uncertain. Though he has showed signs of recovering from the illness that has plagued him for more than a week, he was unable to practice Wednesday.* In his absence Tuesday, rookie Shawne Williams made his first career start and had limited impact, going scoreless with two rebounds in 11 minutes, but Coach Rick Carlisle indicated he's considering leaving Williams in the lineup, though it's unclear who would move to the bench.


Damn, how long does this flu stay.


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

I'm going to be in Detroit for this game, which is a big deal, I can barely make it out of Ontario! Last time I saw these two teams was the infamous bomb threat game. Hopefully this one goes better on and off the court. 

PS. Jermaine O'Neal sat out the last time, for my sake he has to play.


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

Jermaine wins the tipoff! *Yes he is playing*:cheers:


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

fast start 

9-2 Indy lead. JO with a good start 4 points and 3 boards early on


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Nice start!


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

pistons scores 5 straight. Harrington apparently doesnt play well with JO.. mm


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Auggie said:


> pistons scores 5 straight. Harrington apparently doesnt play well with JO.. mm


Nothing to do with JO, he needs to hit those easy shots.


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

JO another offensive rebound! shooting 2


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

Pacersthebest said:


> Nothing to do with JO, he needs to hit those easy shots.


ya I know.. just stating that he co-incidently had his first double double of the season last game when JO was out. Although he did miss ALOT of easy shots in that game too. Like you said, he has to make the easy ones :cheers:


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

calm down Tins. that'll be a T


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

you throw anything and that would be a technical on you. Rip hits the technical.

Delfino shooting 2. hits em both 21-17 pistons


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

second sweet pass by Tinman of the game, Pacers shooting 2

JO hits both free throws


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

Tinsley if you had spent less time complaining to the refs we wouldnt have given up that second chance.

Jackson called for technical. hope this game doesnt get out of hand


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

damn.. Delfino hits at the buzzer.

32-22 Pistons


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Auggie said:


> damn.. Delfino hits at the buzzer.
> 
> 32-22 Pistons


Crap. Only the first minutes we played good, the rest sucked.


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

Im very disappointed at Tinsley. Seriously play ball and stop whining. And for once look enthusiastic for your team when you're not playing please. At least Jackson is playing good so im not as mad at him.


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

Granger hits. 34-24

Maxiell WIDE open. 36-34

Marquis travels.

Maxiell hits a three. 39-24

damn, they are getting away


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Play ****ing defense and rebound better. Argh, can't have this, my first live game on TV from the Pacers and I see this crap.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Pacersthebest said:


> Play ****ing defense and rebound better. Argh, can't have this, my first live game on TV from the Pacers and I see this crap.


Yeah, sorry, they look pretty pathetic out there.


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

Pacersthebest said:


> Play ****ing defense and rebound better. Argh, can't have this, my first live game on TV from the Pacers and I see this crap.



and shoot better as well. Whens the last time we shot over 40% for a game? we are 32% this game so far


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Lots of technicals tonight..


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

techinal on Delfino for throwing the BBall. Tightass rules.

third T in this game already


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Box Man said:


> Yeah, sorry, they look pretty pathetic out there.


First live game this year. Not ever ofcourse, I miss the year 2000 :biggrin:


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

JO and 1! completes the 3 point play.

come on, only down 6.

Rip travels


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Yes, go AL!


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

Al hits the 3!

down 3.

Al hits another 3! all even at 45


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Back in this game..


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

What a block!


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

Nice comeback guys! we can do it!

48-47 halftime. JO with a DD already 13/10 with 3 blocks.


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Auggie said:


> Nice comeback guys! we can do it!
> 
> 48-47 halftime. JO with a DD already 13/10 with 3 blocks.


JO is pretty good again. We looked pretty stupid but the comeback was good ofcourse.

I see Jackson pick up his second technical today though.

And I hate to see Dale in a Detroit jersey.


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

We need Tinsley. He has to get out of his shooting slump.

Jacksons wouldnt have received that technical last year. but they'll call anything now.


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

Fast start again by us.

Forth T of the game, called on Rip

crazy..


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Jermaine is blocking crazy! Nice run, no keep it up!


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

Indy by ten. JO block

.. and dunks it on the offensive end!

62-50 Indy


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

Maxielle is playing great, while the pistons starter are struggling

Granger checks in.

Keep the momentum going!


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

Tinsley misses a wide open shot

Prince hits, Tinsley counters with a 3!


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

****, that's why I hate Billups.


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

omg. half court shot made by who else mr big shot. Pistons close within three entering the forth


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

nice pass by Armstrong feeding Harrington.

Granger feeds Marquis

good ball-movement

We're back 73-66

Harrington heating up with 16 points


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

O'Neal for 2

Billups misses.

Tinsley dishes to Daniels for 2!

Rip counters and JO misses


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

We are giving it away again.


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

damn. Maxielle is killing us. Prince tips in McDyess' miss.

Pistons within 1. 83-82


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

JO offensive board! goes up and scores! and 1

makes it 86-82 pacers


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

McDyess misses the first, misses the second!

but he makes up for it with a defensive stop on JO


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

and Foster fouls out..


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

Granger enteres for Foster

Chauncey misses the first! makes the second

88-83 Pacers


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

JO fouled by McDyess

makes the first! misses the second. 89-83 1:24 to go.


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Close game. Come on Pacers.


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

Tip-in by Dyes. 89-85

Tinsley for 3 no good.

Granger with a huge steal!

Harrington misses. DET timeout with 28 seconds left. 89-85 Pacers


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

Now would be a good idea to put Jasikevicius in for free throws.


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

****.


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

damn damn damn. 1 point game.

Chauncey down.. what happened?


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

second chance opportunities are killing us the whole forth..

Jasikevicius and Armstrong in.

Jackson fouled shooting 2. Hits the first.. got em both!


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

Rip drives 91-90 

Granger fouled with 10 seconds left. Hits the first.. missed the second.. .. Jackson picked up the foul!! **** Rip shooting two. 92-90


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Go Armstrong!


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Yes


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

That was a flagrant..


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

92-92 ****


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

Armstrong!!!


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Game over. 

*sigh of relief*


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

When Armstrong missed that first one I was a little worried.


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

misses.. come on Armstrong.

hits the second!

and we got it! phew!


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

What a game to watch :biggrin:


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

wow.. I have to admit great decision by Flip going for the 2 when they were down 91-88.

what a game.


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Box Man-4
Pacersthebest-4
Pacers Fan-6
Auggie-19
iNdIaNa31PaCeRs-DNQ, that what you get if you think we loose :biggrin: 

Winners Box Man and Pacersthebest

I got the Pistons score right though :clap2:


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

About time I win/tie guess the score again. Last of the year.


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Box Man said:


> About time I win/tie guess the score again. Last of the year.


You still have a chance tomorrow.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Pacersthebest said:


> You still have a chance tomorrow.


I thought tonight was the last game of '06 for some reason. Oh well.


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

hmm im horrible at guessing..


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

Notable:

JO with a big first half, ended up with 25 points, 13 Rebounds and 4 blocks.
Al had 16 points, shooting 4-7 from downtown, including 2 in a row in the second quarter that put us back in the game.
JT had a 14/9/4/4/2 game but shot horribly again.

We shot 41% which is good by our standards
We had only 12 turnovers and forced 19, but detroit had 27 points off 16 offensive rebounds.


----------



## Copper (Dec 9, 2004)

Damn tough game, good win fellas. I wish Flip had played Max and Delfino more cause Max was pretty much having his way and he was the only one. Hopefully some day Flip will learn how to use the bench when they are hot .


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

Pacersthebest said:


> Box Man-4
> Pacersthebest-4
> Pacers Fan-6
> Auggie-19
> ...



since when do you get DQ for pickin the other team? Ohh well im glad i was wrong though


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

iNdIaNa31PaCeRs said:


> since when do you get DQ for pickin the other team? Ohh well im glad i was wrong though


You get DQ'd for picking the wrong team to win, it's always been that way.


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

iNdIaNa31PaCeRs said:


> since when do you get DQ for pickin the other team? Ohh well im glad i was wrong though


Well if the Pistons won, you always won, olso if it was 12-10 for the Pistons or so. That's the rule.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

Pacersthebest said:


> Well if the Pistons won, you always won, olso if it was 12-10 for the Pistons or so. That's the rule.



that made no sense.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

iNdIaNa31PaCeRs said:


> that made no sense.


If the Pistons would have won, you would have won no matter how off you were. Now if another poster had guessed the Pistons winning, as well, then you would have had to beat them. 

Guessing the wrong team winning is an automatic DQ no matter how close your score is.


----------

